
Treasury Department Concludes Fraud Investigation into Internet Safety Software - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/11/treasury-inspector-general-concludes-fraud-investigation-computercop-internet
======
breakingcups
Three years is a shockingly short statute of limitations for this type of
fraud.

